# Updates on life, etc.



## Reese (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry for kind of disappearing off the forum for awhile. Within the short span of a couple weeks, nothing has been going right for me.

It started with a counseling notice at my job, they were angry with me for taping small strips of paper to a fan. They claimed that I wasted materials and vandalized their property. 
A day after that, while working on my brand new webcomic, I noticed that my computer started to act up. The pen pressure wasn't working, so I decided to reinstall the software.
I waited 5 hours only for it to start raining, thus my internet cut out. Interrupting the download and prompting a restart of the computer.
When it restarted, it wouldnt load past the windows screen. After many startup repair attempts, I received an error that I've never seen before. 
I looked up what it meant and too my horror it was a harddrive failure. My harddrive has failed and I risk loosing every peice of art, every pricture I took and the new comic I just started.
That very same night I noticed that my cat Pepper was breathing a little hard. It was barely noticable, so I went to sleep.
The next morning I wake up and I found her laying flat on the floor, gasping for air, drooling. She could barely breath. In a panic, I threw on some clothes and rushed her to an emergency vet.
After taking Xrays the vet told me that there was a massive build up of fluids in her lungs, most likely caused by congestive heart failure. He told me that even with treatment, her chances of survival were very slim And he was surprised she was even still alive at that point.
I made the decision to end her suffering and put her to sleep. It was the most heart breaking decision I've ever made. I miss her so much.

So that's the reason I've disappeared. I haven't been in the greatest of moods and I haven't done as much with Opal as I should have due to the loss of my precious Pepper. That was was like my furbaby. I loved her so much.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry for your loss of sweet little Pepper, Krystal.
Sometimes it seems life throws us curve-balls and everything unpleasant happens at once. I know you'll come through these trials stronger than ever and understand the desire to crawl into bed and pull the covers over your head until all the turmoil has passed. :hug:

Enjoy the Rainbow Bridge, Pepper, I know you'll have fun playing with all my sister's kitties that have moved on in their journeys.

Krystal, if you need to talk, please feel free to send me a Private Message. :hug:

It is because of Love we Grieve
and
Because of Love we are also comforted
in our Sorrow

In Memories, may you find Healing
In Time, may you find Peace
In the Power of Love, may you find Comfort.​*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Krystal, my heart is breaking for you. 

This was hard to read--things can go so wrong in an instant! I hope that you recover all that is important to you and your computer sorts itself out, I know how frustrating that can be. 

I'm desperately sorry for Pepper. She was such a sweet little kitten and I loved seeing her pictures. She is now at peace over the rainbow bridge, and although you'll miss her darling meow and her crazy antics, I know she'll always keep a special place in your heart. 

I can't imagine what you're going through and I know that Opal understands. 
Please, please, feel better soon, and I'm sending over all the luck, well-wishes and hope I can muster. 
Good to hear from you and hugs during this difficult time :hug:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Sorry to hear about the series of misfortunes  It will get better :hug: Pepper is in a better place now - no more pain.*


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorry to hear about Pepper

Bad patches are to make us strong wish you good luck


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Sorry you are having such a bad time.. especially the loss of your kitty. Losing a pet is losing a friend. Be easy with yourself and take some time to just be.


----------

